# Nzxt h510 and aio



## PandaH05 (May 31, 2020)

Hey guys so i bought a cooler master ml240l for my nzxt h510 but i dint know how to install it becaise when i look at lics of aio in nzxt h510 its a little diffrent also i have a 3fan gpu 5700xt redevil and will it fit


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 31, 2020)

Should be fine but it will be pretty tight. You'll have to front mount the radiator but I'm guessing you already know that.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 31, 2020)

Will the gpu be superclose to the fan also how do i install it do i install it on the front bracket thing or in the small bracket thing


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 31, 2020)

On the removable bracket... you'll likely need to remove the GPU to install the radiator.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 31, 2020)

Ok so on it also with my aio where do i exactly screw it becaise theres only holes for the fans


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 31, 2020)

Read the instruction manual it comes with.... or do a google search on radiator installs with your case there should be a video. Even if it's a different radiator model they all install the same.... bracket/fan/radiator with the long screws the cooler comes with.

Or with the short screws bracket/radiator/fan with the long screws in back coming through the fans into the radiator.

The mounting instructions that come with the cooler will tell you.

Also your case manual should come with radiator installation instructions and if you lost it check the nzxt website

Be careful with how you bend the tubing with cooler master aio they are  known to crack much easier than other aio models.

Not sure if this has been mitigated on newer models as I don't use their cooling products.


----------



## PandaH05 (May 31, 2020)

Ok im having trouble finding soulutions on yt and on google

Do i put the fans directly on the radiator or do i screw them in with the metal bracket from the case in between


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 31, 2020)

Ideally with the long scew through the bracket through the fan into the radiator


----------



## PandaH05 (May 31, 2020)

Ok thc


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 1, 2020)

Wait so i pro ally wont be able to see the rgb fans right lol

Since the front is not clear also your talking abt the long screws that come with the radiator


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 1, 2020)

buying front RGB fans with n h510 is sorta dumb.... and yeah the CM cooler should have come with 8 long screws and washers


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok thx


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 1, 2020)

Seem CM coolers don't come with washers... Here are the screws I am talking about.... technically you can mount the radiator straight to the racket with the 8 short screws and mount the fans behind it in a pull configuration also..... Might be able to see some rgb light in that scenario lol


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 1, 2020)

Is pull configuration recomended for the nzxt h510 bcz isnt the 2 fans the case come with exhaust


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 1, 2020)

probably gonna be within 1-2c whether you do push or pull but I prefer push.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok thx


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Pull configuration will at least light up the inside of the case to see through the side window.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 1, 2020)

Will do that probally thers so many wires lol


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 8, 2020)

hey guys i installed the cooler but i did fan/screws/bracket
/radioator is that fine

also im seeing good temps but warzone every here and there i hit 70c it never goes over 70c. is that safe

or to better describe it i put fans on the brackets ran them through and radiator on other side of bracket


----------

